# Purchase Of Cuban Cigars On The Internet



## Tony Brooklyn (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello
My name is Tony i am new to this board.Let me start off by saying hello to you all. I am not trying to offend anyone. I have read many posts on Cuban Cigars in this forum.I have noticed many of you that have alot of knowledge on the subject. I have read your posts on sharing info etc. I tell you this not to offend you but to make a point. Anyone who thinks he can find a good source over the internet is crazy.I have lived in Europe for over thirty years i just retired in june and moved back to the United States were i was born. There are not enough Cuban Cigars to support the market in Europe much less enough to sneak into the states.It is very hard to find your favorite size brand vitola on a constant basis. I have seen many fakes through out Europe were they are legal even in Spain were they are the most abundant. They alone import 65% of all Cuban Cigars. So when a vendor offers free shipping multiple box specials discounts etc.The bells and whistles should go off.He does not have to boost sales.Hey look at it this way i wanted a brand new Corvette and i got it after i paid the dealer 5,000 dollars above the sticker.Why is that you say simple there are not enough to go around.You do not see the Corvette dealer running specials not even on the used ones.Its the old law of supply and demand.I have many friends here in the states that swear there Cuban Cigars are genuine Habanos not only do they know they got took after i give them one of the many i moved back with they still wont admit they were took.Whats even funnier is they recomend that vendor to someone else when i ask them why they say oh they were not that bad and laugh.You know what alot of them are not bad i have tried a few that are better than an Opus X,they are made with Cuban tobacco but they are not genuine Habanos. They come complete with triple cap boxes bands and seal not copies but the real seals.They are indeed tuff to spot unless you have been looking at them every day of your life for thirty years.The problem is most Americans have no reference point as the embargo has been in affect longer than you have been alive.Unless you travel to places were they are legal and are lucky enough to make friends with an honest person who shares your passion ,for lack of a better term your just another sucker.Remember that old saying a fool and his money are soon parted.Once again my intent is not to offend anyone i just hate to see people being made fools of. I hope my first post is acceptable to your community. I look foward to posting again please feel free to comment. Also Happy Holidays to you and yours
Regards Tony
:z :u


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome.....

Not that you were implying it...but CS is not a bunch of scrubs who don't know their Cubans....K?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Pleased to meet you.

o o o


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

And all this time I just thought I was a sucker, now I know for sure. Maybe I can get some government money or something.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

JPH said:


> Welcome.....
> 
> Not that you were implying it...but CS is not a bunch of scrubs who don't know their Cubans....K?


:tpd: You'll find most members here know what their investing their money in. Great first post very good reading. Welcome to CS looks like you'll be a great contributor. Please continue. There's always a little nugget somewhere. :w

Ps: Everyone who is a sucker please send me your fakes.:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> And all this time I just thought I was a sucker, now I know for sure. Maybe I can get some government money or something.


Nah.. you would just waste it on more fake Cubans...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Nah.. you would just waste it on more fake Cubans...


But the polish gentlemen said they were real. Hrmmm, wish we had more people around like Tony.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> Hello
> My name is Tony i am new to this board.Let me start off by saying hello to you all. I am not trying to offend anyone. I have read many posts on Cuban Cigars in this forum.I have noticed many of you that have alot of knowledge on the subject. I have read your posts on sharing info etc. I tell you this not to offend you but to make a point. Anyone who thinks he can find a good source over the internet is crazy.I have lived in Europe for over thirty years i just retired in june and moved back to the United States were i was born. There are not enough Cuban Cigars to support the market in Europe much less enough to sneak into the states.It is very hard to find your favorite size brand vitola on a constant basis. I have seen many fakes through out Europe were they are legal even in Spain were they are the most abundant. They alone import 65% of all Cuban Cigars. So when a vendor offers free shipping multiple box specials discounts etc.The bells and whistles should go off.He does not have to boost sales.Hey look at it this way i wanted a brand new Corvette and i got it after i paid the dealer 5,000 dollars above the sticker.Why is that you say simple there are not enough to go around.You do not see the Corvette dealer running specials not even on the used ones.Its the old law of supply and demand.I have many friends here in the states that swear there Cuban Cigars are genuine Habanos not only do they know they got took after i give them one of the many i moved back with they still wont admit they were took.Whats even funnier is they recomend that vendor to someone else when i ask them why they say oh they were not that bad and laugh.You know what alot of them are not bad i have tried a few that are better than an Opus X,they are made with Cuban tobacco but they are not genuine Habanos. They come complete with triple cap boxes bands and seal not copies but the real seals.They are indeed tuff to spot unless you have been looking at them every day of your life for thirty years.The problem is most Americans have no reference point as the embargo has been in affect longer than you have been alive.Unless you travel to places were they are legal and are lucky enough to make friends with an honest person who shares your passion ,for lack of a better term your just another sucker.Remember that old saying a fool and his money are soon parted.Once again my intent is not to offend anyone i just hate to see people being made fools of. *I hope my first post is acceptable to your community.* I look foward to posting again please feel free to comment. Also Happy Holidays to you and yours
> Regards Tony
> :z :u


If you walk into a room of strangers, don't introduce yourself, and expound on being an expert implying everyone in the room is an idiot that can't be as smart as you, I doubt most would find that acceptable. I sure don't.

Why not go over to the New Gorilla forum. Introduce yourself and get to know folks. THEN maybe you will be "accepted"
Just my :2


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome. Thats why I never purchase them.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

:al 


Stacey


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

but he could be right. there could be a contingency of isom lovers who haven't yet found out. i submit that the average cs gorilla is more educated than average joe so this does not apply as much.

the warning is decent though, pay attention to the supplier -they do matter.

hi there btw.

-par


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> But the polish gentlemen said they were real. Hrmmm, wish we had more people around like Tony.


The Polish gentleman, you were warned about him... we told only to buy from Mr. Fugazi.


----------



## Tony Brooklyn (Dec 18, 2006)

pnoon said:


> If you walk into a room of strangers, don't introduce yourself, and expound on being an expert implying everyone in the room is an idiot that can't be as smart as you, I doubt most would find that acceptable. I sure don't.
> 
> Why not go over to the New Gorilla forum. Introduce yourself and get to know folks. THEN maybe you will be "accepted"
> Just my :2


Gee Thanks for the warm welcome and for putting words in my mouth. I never said anyone was an idiot.6,000 posts under your belt and thats the way you try and RAZZ a newbie come on you gotta do better than that


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

par said:


> but he could be right. there could be a contingency of isom lovers who haven't yet found out. i submit that the average cs gorilla is more educated than average joe so this does not apply as much.
> 
> the warning is decent though, pay attention to the supplier -they do matter.
> 
> ...


Your right in that..of course some/lots of internet vendors sell fakes...........We know this......


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello Tony Brooklyn. Welcome to Club Stogie!



par said:


> but he could be right. there could be a contingency of isom lovers who haven't yet found out. i submit that the average cs gorilla is more educated than average joe so this does not apply as much.
> 
> the warning is decent though, pay attention to the supplier -they do matter.
> 
> -par


Well said.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I would not know - I'm pretty partial to cremosas actually.

Thanks for the "advice" I'm sure many here will benefit from your wealth of experience.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> Gee Thanks for the warm welcome and for putting words in my mouth. I never said anyone was an idiot.6,000 posts under your belt and thats the way you try and RAZZ a newbie come on you gotta do better than that


o 
and we're off:z


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> Gee Thanks for the warm welcome and for putting words in my mouth. I never said anyone was an idiot.6,000 posts under your belt and thats the way you try and RAZZ a newbie come on you gotta do better than that


Peter never said you said anyone was an idiot, he said you IMPLIED people here were idiots. Surely someone with as much intelligence as you knows the difference,


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

SDmate said:


> o
> and we're off:z


am I in First???? am I am I???:r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

You are correct my friend. I would NEVER TRUST a online vendor and besides Cuban cigars are illegal and I would never violate the law. Welcome to the jungle and I am glad you came in to spread your vast wisdom.  RJT


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> Gee Thanks for the warm welcome and for putting words in my mouth. I never said anyone was an idiot.*6,000 posts under your belt and thats the way you try and RAZZ a newbie come on you gotta do better than that*


It takes brass to say that. 4 posts under your belt and you call out another member? Pnoon is one of the more upstanding and professional members here. He was very professional and said alot less than others would have. That shows you are extremely knowledgeable in not only cigars, but proper conversation etiquette.

Welcome to CS.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I know one thing...




























Murph's butt itches right about now.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Everybody knows what they buy are fakes. It is just fun to impress people with the Cuban bands and all. It is illegal to import real Cubans into the states.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I know one thing...
> 
> Murph's butt itches right about now.


I think he's a witch.......maybe we should burn him.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I know one thing...
> 
> Murph's butt itches right about now.


LOL....and this is our other FOG


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Paging PaulMac. Paging Paulmac.


Stacey


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> Gee Thanks for the warm welcome and for putting words in my mouth. I never said anyone was an idiot.6,000 posts under your belt and thats the way you try and RAZZ a newbie come on you gotta do better than that


Well I dont think trying to get a rise out of a moderator was your intention either. You will find many people here who do know exactly what they are talking about and maybe be even some who have traveled internationally to meet with such people to make sure they are making sound investments. There are also fake Ferrari's but I dont think someone would invest their money in one if they were an educated buyer......

Welcome to CS and enjoy.........

I was wondering why it said Fiero under the hood........


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> Gee Thanks for the warm welcome and for putting words in my mouth. I never said anyone was an idiot.6,000 posts under your belt and thats the way you try and RAZZ a newbie come on you gotta do better than that


I felt you might have been "walking on thin ice" with your first post. Now I feel you may have put a "piano on your back" as well.

You might want to go slow here until people get to know you. Just my :2


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Everybody knows what they buy are fakes. It is just fun to impress people with the Cuban bands and all. It is illegal to import real Cubans into the states.


:tpd: as a partner in Dewey, Cheatum and Howe, the law firm of the jungle, I can assure you that our clients are lawabiding gorillas,


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Everybody knows what they buy are fakes. It is just fun to impress people with the Cuban bands and all. It is illegal to import real Cubans into the states.


I knew those '84 monti #1's were really Swishers at the Shack herf.....thats why I got sick!!!.... see guys...I can handle my smoke....guys..?..guys?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> I think he's a witch.......maybe we should burn him.












*BURN HIM BURN HIM BURN HIM*


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

_Cant what to see his next post ,The how to... an idiots guide to caring for your fake habanos _


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

If you look in Tony's profile there is a quote that states "Knowledge speaks, wisdom listens". Apparently Tony is knowledge and we are wisdom-- or is that the other way around. I get so confused without guys like him to tell me which way is up.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> I knew those '84 monti #1's were really Swishers at the Shack herf.....thats why I got sick!!!.... see guys...I can handle my smoke....guys..?..guys?


sorry Jeremy, from my spot on the hammock I could see it all........it wasnt pretty


----------



## Tony Brooklyn (Dec 18, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Peter never said you said anyone was an idiot, he said you IMPLIED people here were idiots. Surely someone with as much intelligence as you knows the difference, [/Q
> To all the over sensitive my intent was not to IMPLY or call anyone an idiot.Or to state that i am so intellegent and you are less than. I only stated my opinion on the purchase of Cuban Cigars over the internet. If it dont apply let it fly i am sure your all big boys and know what your doing.:al


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

One suggestion, if you are going to continue posting here at CS and join one great community, can you try using the return button when you write. Paragraphs are a good thing, it can be hard to read that many lines of text without spaces. I seem to get lost and my brain gets confused.

Just something to think about, thanks in advance.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

o :mn :mn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> o :mn :mn


:tpd: yup


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I think we are going to need some of this..


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> To all the over sensitive my intent was not to IMPLY or call anyone an idiot.Or to state that i am so intellegent and you are less than. I only stated my opinion on the purchase of Cuban Cigars over the internet. If it dont apply let it fly i am sure your all big boys and know what your doing.:al


If your statement starts with "I don't mean to affend anyone.....", it's probably better to not post it.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Tony, I am sure you mean well with your post, but like others have said:

We aren't dumb. And a post like that isn't a good foot to start off on here. Have more faith in the Gorillas. Alot of them have been smoking cubans for years.


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

So, who's this "Corvette" dealer you speak of?


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Tony Brooklyn said:
> 
> 
> > If your statement starts with "I don't mean to affend anyone.....", it's probably better to not post it.
> ...


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

publicspeakingnerd said:


> Tony, I am sure you mean well with your post, but like others have said:
> 
> We aren't dumb. And a post like that isn't a good foot to start off on here. Have more faith in the Gorillas. Alot of them have been smoking cubans for years.


 I can think of one instance:

Remember that time in bad camp, and we pulled up next to those Cubans at the light in there El Camino.......

We sure smoked them.........


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

vudu9 said:


> So, who's this "Corvette" dealer you speak of?


dealerships may have fake corvettes, he goes to bowling green ky and gets one off the line, ONLY way you can get a real one.

DUH


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> I think we are going to need some of this..


:r UR killin' me, man! :r


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

mr.c said:


> dealerships may have fake corvettes, he goes to bowling green ky and gets one off the line, ONLY way you can get a real one.
> 
> DUH


People with his amount of wisdom dont ride in normal Corvettes....

They use these!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Paging PaulMac. Paging Paulmac.
> 
> Stacey


Were the flock is he when you need him !


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

:r :r :r



Rploaded said:


> I can think of one instance:
> 
> Remember that time in bad camp, and we pulled up next to those Cubans at the light in there El Camino.......
> 
> We sure smoked them.........


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> Hello
> You know what alot of them are not bad i have tried a few that are better than an Opus X,they are made with Cuban tobacco but they are not genuine Habanos.


Okay now I am just a simple gypsy lad so can someone 'splain this to me... I di not think Cuba exported their tabacco, so if a cigar is made with Cuban tabacco but is not a genuine Habano what is it... maybe a duck?


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

next.....


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Anybody wann buy some cubans real cheap plus free shipping. :r

View attachment 9387


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> Were the flock is he when you need him !


Doing what everyone else should be doing...ignoring this thread. He's either a troll or someone with a strong opinion that isn't going to change.

Move along...nothing to see here...


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

how in hell's name does this guy know that everyone here has fakes in their humidor? The only thing that I can think of is this guy is just putting us on and it's all a big joke. That was a good one Mr. Know-It-All. You really had all of us going. I'd love to spend more time here having you insult all of us a bit more but I gotta go check my cigars.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay now I am just a simple gypsy lad so can someone 'splain this to me... I di not think Cuba exported their tabacco, so if a cigar is made with Cuban tabacco but is not a genuine Habano what is it... maybe a duck?


Genius, pure genius. That explains the strange noise I hear whilst smoking them.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Is it possible you were smoking fake cubans in England and the cubans we smoke and you now smoke in America are the real ones?? 

A wise man once told me "the more you know, the more you realize you don't know."

You shouldn't be so confident on something you know so little about.


----------



## awesome1 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, im a newbie here too and never went to the newbie forum sorry guys..
Been into the hobby since 99 and have a lot of cigars both here and on an island somewhere south of miami stored in a locker. Most of those are custom rolls though..


Anyway, Tony where were you overseas? I have traveled outside of the country 10 times in the last 3 years. Canada, the philippines and Cuba twice this year, 3 times in Cuba last year and twice in Cuba the year before. I have to be honest, I have never found a fake Cuban anywhere although I suspect some were offered in cuba. I have also ordered extensively from the internet and have never recieved a fake. I think most people that are serious about the hobby figure out pretty fast where to buy the real deal. If you were having a hard time finding cigars in Euope you might want to try different vendors..


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The '99 slenderalla I'm smoking now is pretty tasty for a fake :dr


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey!! Wait a minute. You can buy cubans on the internet? Well I'll be...


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I also am enjoying a Bolivar......Pretty tasty for a fake...

Wonder why it says made in China on the back of the label?


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

tony,
thank you for this tidbit of info!

i do have 1 other ? i have been searching for an answer to

perhaps you can enlighten me on this matter

is government cheese really cheese?

welcome to the jungle

k


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> It takes brass to say that. 4 posts under your belt and you call out another member? Pnoon is one of the more upstanding and professional members here. He was very professional and said alot less than others would have. That shows you are extremely knowledgeable in not only cigars, but proper conversation etiquette.
> 
> Welcome to CS.


:tpd: You forgot to mention sentence structure, spelling, and punctuation.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

WOW! Where to begin?


Tony Brooklyn said:


> Gee Thanks for the warm welcome and for putting words in my mouth. I never said anyone was an idiot.6,000 posts under your belt and thats the way you try and RAZZ a newbie come on you gotta do better than that


Fitrst off, I would think someone of your self-proclaimed wisdom and intelligence can read numbers. My post count is a measley 4700+. I don't RAZZ newbies but your first post was pompous and arrogant considering it was your very first post and no one knows you from Adam.

How am I doin' now??



ResIpsa said:


> Peter never said you said anyone was an idiot, he said you IMPLIED people here were idiots. Surely someone with as much intelligence as you knows the difference,


Not sure that is a solid assumption, Vic.



Tony Brooklyn said:


> To all the over sensitive my intent was not to IMPLY or call anyone an idiot.Or to state that i am so intellegent and you are less than. I only stated my opinion on the purchase of Cuban Cigars over the internet. If it dont apply let it fly i am sure your all big boys and know what your doing.:al


Have you even read your own post? Your intent may have been different but your delivery reeks of being full of yourself and above others.

"Unless you travel to places were they are legal and are lucky enough to make friends with an honest person who shares your passion ,for lack of a better term your just another sucker."
Your words - not mine.

The best advice I can give you, should you want to be a contributing member here, is to stop tryng to defend yourself, realize your mistake and move on.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I just put his favorite cigar (from 05) in my herfador to go to C-bus with me.....I'll let everyone know how it goes....Ok....I'm done with this thread...Hoyohio was right.....moving on...


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

pnoon said:


> Why not go over to the New Gorilla forum. Introduce yourself and get to know folks. THEN maybe you will be "accepted"
> Just my :2


my :2 He's an asshat and stuck his foot so far down his throat he has entered Kwagga territory faster than any member yet!

He is right though, he didn't call us idiots, he called us freakin loopy!


tony brooklyn said:


> Anyone who thinks he can find a good source over the internet is crazy





tony brooklyn said:


> I hope my first post is acceptable to your community.


It's not, you come across as a pompous ass, call everybody here crazy, and get all holier than thou about how only YOU have authentic Cubans....bet if ya stuck around here you would offer to "grace" some members with your "Authentik" Cuban cigars....for a hefty price of course....

I think I can best sum up my feelings about you with...
:gn :fu :BS 
Enjoy your short miserable stay asshat

Btw, Knowledge may speak, Wisdom may listen, but asshattery lives on forever


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

txmatt said:


> :tpd: You forgot to mention sentence structure, spelling, and punctuation.


I had to give you something to post about. Can't care for the kiddos all the time.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

This is actually great news. Now I don't have to worry about anything if I get the "Letter". I feel much better now.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I never knew a persons RG could go negative.....

There has to be some sort of cut off point where your computer just starts on fire..........


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank You for the Heartfelt advice Tony. You know, this is exactly why I only purchase my Cigars from reputable Drug Stores.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow I just found the CS ignore list. Great feature. :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

You can buy cigars in the intarweb??? saweeeeet!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds like you have a real nose for the Cuban cigar market.

Nice nose.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

> Hey look at it this way i wanted a brand new Corvette and i got it after i paid the dealer 5,000 dollars above the sticker.Why is that you say simple there are not enough to go around.


Sorry, but thats not why. The reason is due to what they call "Fair Market Value". Its a what the dealerships call a mark up over sticker for new higher demand model vehicles. Is it due to limited production? No, its because they KNOW if you want to be one of the first to own one, you'll pay the price. It very seldom has anything to do with limited production or availability.

As far as my internet cigar sources go, no worries, Im not offended. I know better.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

poker said:


> As far as my internet cigar sources go, no worries, Im not offended. I know better.


Oh - You smart guy, Joker!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Oh - You smart guy, Joker!


Thats POKER not joker and Mr. Poker to you....:r RJT


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

As far as my internet cigar sources go, no worries, Im not offended. I know better.[/QUOTE]

Me to I learned along time ago. I found me a source that has a cousin that has a sister whos boyfriend works at the factory get them for me. I want to make sure I get them from the factory, then I know they are legit. RJT


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RJT said:


> As far as my internet cigar sources go, no worries, Im not offended. I know better.
> 
> Me to I learned along time ago. I found me a source that has a cousin that has a sister whos boyfriend works at the factory get them for me. I want to make sure I get them from the factory, then I know they are legit. RJT


Wow we must know the same person, Except I know her sisters cousins best friends niece, who is married to Joses cab driver friend lidia. Those two are good friends of this guy who takes out the trash. Well anyways its a for sure thing....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> Wow we must know the same person, Except I know her sisters cousins best friends niece, who is married to Joses cab driver friend lidia. Those two are good friends of this guy who takes out the trash. Well anyways its a for sure thing....


Heh, and I know you !!

Now I am all set. Who needs the internet.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> Hello
> My name is Tony i am new to this board.Let me start off by saying hello to you all. I am not trying to offend anyone. I have read many posts on Cuban Cigars in this forum.I have noticed many of you that have alot of knowledge on the subject. I have read your posts on sharing info etc. I tell you this not to offend you but to make a point. Anyone who thinks he can find a good source over the internet is crazy.I have lived in Europe for over thirty years i just retired in june and moved back to the United States were i was born. There are not enough Cuban Cigars to support the market in Europe much less enough to sneak into the states.It is very hard to find your favorite size brand vitola on a constant basis. I have seen many fakes through out Europe were they are legal even in Spain were they are the most abundant. They alone import 65% of all Cuban Cigars. So when a vendor offers free shipping multiple box specials discounts etc.The bells and whistles should go off.He does not have to boost sales.Hey look at it this way i wanted a brand new Corvette and i got it after i paid the dealer 5,000 dollars above the sticker.Why is that you say simple there are not enough to go around.You do not see the Corvette dealer running specials not even on the used ones.Its the old law of supply and demand.I have many friends here in the states that swear there Cuban Cigars are genuine Habanos not only do they know they got took after i give them one of the many i moved back with they still wont admit they were took.Whats even funnier is they recomend that vendor to someone else when i ask them why they say oh they were not that bad and laugh.You know what alot of them are not bad i have tried a few that are better than an Opus X,they are made with Cuban tobacco but they are not genuine Habanos. They come complete with triple cap boxes bands and seal not copies but the real seals.They are indeed tuff to spot unless you have been looking at them every day of your life for thirty years.The problem is most Americans have no reference point as the embargo has been in affect longer than you have been alive.Unless you travel to places were they are legal and are lucky enough to make friends with an honest person who shares your passion ,for lack of a better term your just another sucker.Remember that old saying a fool and his money are soon parted.Once again my intent is not to offend anyone i just hate to see people being made fools of. I hope my first post is acceptable to your community. I look foward to posting again please feel free to comment. Also Happy Holidays to you and yours
> Regards Tony
> :z :u


If we had one, this is where I'd insert the little smiley fella holding a sign that reads "Here's your sign". But since we don't have one, I'll use this one for the first time since I joined here - :fu


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Heh, and I know you !!
> 
> Now I am all set. Who needs the internet.


I knew there was a reason you were so nice at the HERF!!

HAHAHA J/K


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the bad vette deal. If you can't buy a regular vette slightly under sticker, you should find another dealer. Heck, Z06's can be had at MSRP if you look hard enough. I think most of us are confident in our vendors, but thanks for the warning.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I think...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

4WheelVFR said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad vette deal. If you can't buy a regular vette slightly under sticker, you should find another dealer. Heck, Z06's can be had at MSRP if you look hard enough. I think most of us are confident in our vendors, but thanks for the warning.


In 5 minutes I found a '07 Z06 1K off sticker.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Names *Tony Brooklyn*...just passin' through fellas!

"*Troller* is looking for a response...ANY response, and he will chum the waters with complaints, insults, compliments, and inflammatory tidbits hoping that someone...ANYONE, will take the bait. Generally quite harmless - practices a form of catch and release. Nonetheless, he can upset the delicate ecology of a discussion forum. Once a forum becomes aware of his presence, however, all feeding activity ceases and Troller must move on to more promising waters."


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

poker said:


> In 5 minutes I found a '07 Z06 1K off sticker.


Well that must have been a fake one!!! Only the real ones come from the factory!! :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> i wanted a brand new Corvette and i got it


I'm sorry


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Well that must have been a fake one!!! Only the real ones come from the factory!! :r


Great 

Now I gotta take my collection of Corvettes back, too.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Well that must have been a fake one!!! Only the real ones come from the factory!! :r


Yeah, like duh....didn't the hologram on the steering wheel tip you off?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Tony Brooklyn said:


> Hello
> My name is Tony i am new to this board.Let me start off by saying hello to you all. I am not trying to offend anyone. I have read many posts on Cuban Cigars in this forum.I have noticed many of you that have alot of knowledge on the subject. I have read your posts on sharing info etc. I tell you this not to offend you but to make a point. Anyone who thinks he can find a good source over the internet is crazy.I have lived in Europe for over thirty years i just retired in june and moved back to the United States were i was born. There are not enough Cuban Cigars to support the market in Europe much less enough to sneak into the states.It is very hard to find your favorite size brand vitola on a constant basis. I have seen many fakes through out Europe were they are legal even in Spain were they are the most abundant. They alone import 65% of all Cuban Cigars. So when a vendor offers free shipping multiple box specials discounts etc.The bells and whistles should go off.He does not have to boost sales.Hey look at it this way i wanted a brand new Corvette and i got it after i paid the dealer 5,000 dollars above the sticker.Why is that you say simple there are not enough to go around.You do not see the Corvette dealer running specials not even on the used ones.Its the old law of supply and demand.I have many friends here in the states that swear there Cuban Cigars are genuine Habanos not only do they know they got took after i give them one of the many i moved back with they still wont admit they were took.Whats even funnier is they recomend that vendor to someone else when i ask them why they say oh they were not that bad and laugh.You know what alot of them are not bad i have tried a few that are better than an Opus X,they are made with Cuban tobacco but they are not genuine Habanos. They come complete with triple cap boxes bands and seal not copies but the real seals.They are indeed tuff to spot unless you have been looking at them every day of your life for thirty years.The problem is most Americans have no reference point as the embargo has been in affect longer than you have been alive.Unless you travel to places were they are legal and are lucky enough to make friends with an honest person who shares your passion ,for lack of a better term your just another sucker.Remember that old saying a fool and his money are soon parted.Once again my intent is not to offend anyone i just hate to see people being made fools of. I hope my first post is acceptable to your community. I look foward to posting again please feel free to comment. Also Happy Holidays to you and yours
> Regards Tony
> :z :u


Wow,

Thanks for the advice, I am glad you are alive to lead us away from graft and fraud. If you are free, do you think you can teach me to count to five or help me wipe my ass?

Thanks a ton!

ATL

PS: Welcome to CS: I hope you last the night..........:tg


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Anybody wann buy some cubans real cheap plus free shipping. :r
> 
> View attachment 9387


Is my wife trying to raise some money again by auctioning her family off?:r

Back to the thread.
Two hours and six pages.
Wow!!!

o


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Now he tells me. I thought all thisa time I was getting a real deal. I guess I should have known better.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Purchase Of Cubans On The Internet*

Can't believe it.
They actually sell Cubans on the Internet.
I thought those days of selling people were over.

And to think, I had to go to a dance, spend the night dancing with her, spend 6 yrs courting her with her mother holding a gun to my head.
I could have just gone on the Internet for my Cuban.:r


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Wait... so the Boli I had the other night was a fake? the same with that PSD4 a few nights before that??? Damn! They were real good too.. I wonder what the real ones taste like? are they even better?!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

since it is the internet ... maybe Carlos is a fake cuban, too!?!? :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

cquon said:


> If we had one, this is where I'd insert the little smiley fella holding a sign that reads "Here's your sign". But since we don't have one, I'll use this one for the first time since I joined here - :fu


I love that line..."Here's your sign". You made me laugh out loud, Doyle.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

hollywood said:


> since it is the internet ... maybe Carlos is a fake cuban, too!?!? :r


Ask Brooklyn for verification - he's an expert!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

hollywood said:


> since it is the internet ... maybe Carlos is a fake cuban, too!?!? :r


Yeah,

Carlos' real name is actually Ted Norton and he works the baggage claim at LaGuardia. He can also do one hell of a shoeshine! Nice work there Ted! :bn

ATL


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I love that line..."Here's your sign". You made me laugh out loud, Doyle.


 :w


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Within the hour I feel there will be definite signs of itching in this thread........


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Within the hour I feel there will be definite signs of itching in this thread........


:r We're gonna need a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> since it is the internet ... maybe Carlos is a fake cuban, too!?!? :r


Darn it!!!
I knew that day would come when you guys would get to the truth.
OK, the truth is I am a fake Cuban.
I am a Cuban in a Dominican wrapper.
I have a cap but it is not a three ring (you get use to that extra skin):r

I managed to stay under the radar until this thread.

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=44iivev


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Darn it!!!
> I knew that day would come when you guys would get to the truth.
> OK, the truth is I am a fake Cuban.
> I am a Cuban in a Dominican wrapper.
> ...


I think this post has been circumsized down to the head of the issue........


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Tony better watch out for "The Official Mounted Internet Police"


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Darn it!!!
> I knew that day would come when you guys would get to the truth.
> OK, the truth is I am a fake Cuban.
> I am a Cuban in a Dominican wrapper.
> ...


Yeah Go figure, I even hear he drinks this rat piss!

ATL


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Purchase Of Cubans On The Internet*



Blueface said:


> Can't believe it.
> They actually sell Cubans on the Internet.
> I thought those days of selling people were over.
> 
> ...


If you had got her on the internet she may have been fake.:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Purchase Of Cubans On The Internet*

What would CS be without threads like this.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Purchase Of Cubans On The Internet*



ToddziLLa said:


> What would CS be without threads like this.


less cluttered? what do I win?!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Purchase Of Cubans On The Internet*



ToddziLLa said:


> What would CS be without threads like this.


I should have had another contest.
Missed opportunity.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

CS Note: Please forward all "Are these real?" threads to some guy with 5 posts, please.

Thank you, drive through.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Holy Shit...what a melt down.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

You think he can get me a box of those glass top Cohibas? Were those among the ones you snuck back in?

BTW has this been mentioned at all in the hundreds of posts in a few hours?



Tony Brooklyn said:


> Hey look at it this way i wanted a brand new Corvette and i got it after i paid the dealer 5,000 dollars above the sticker





Tony Brooklyn said:


> Remember that old saying a fool and his money are soon parted


Guess this is more true than you all realize...


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Tony Brooklyn pays 5 grand over sticker for his Corvette....hey, Tony should have come over the bridge to Staten Island and got that Corvette for MSRP. Live and learn I guess....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Purchase Of Cubans On The Internet*



Blueface said:


> Can't believe it.
> They actually sell Cubans on the Internet.
> I thought those days of selling people were over.
> 
> ...


U R 2 silly:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Islesfan said:


> Tony Brooklyn pays 5 grand over sticker for his Corvette....hey, Tony should have come over the bridge to Staten Island and got that Corvette for MSRP. Live and learn I guess....


:r 
Could have used the $5,000 to take a nice trip to Florida, stayed at the Sheraton in Bal Harbour. Visited the ritzy shops and dropped some cash and then picked up a vette here below MSRP as they can't give them away.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bigwaved said:


> I love that line..."Here's your sign". You made me laugh out loud, Doyle.


I would have called him a douchebag, but I didn't want to hurt Tom's feelings.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Don't tell me my source for Strawberry White Owls is bad,


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

poker said:


> Sorry, but thats not why. The reason is due to what they call "Fair Market Value". Its a what the dealerships call a mark up over sticker for new higher demand model vehicles. Is it due to limited production? No, its because they KNOW if you want to be one of the first to own one, you'll pay the price. It very seldom has anything to do with limited production or availability.
> 
> As far as my internet cigar sources go, no worries, Im not offended. I know better.


*YEAH!!! What He Said!!! * Plus I only Smoke Dominicans..So im not worried...Some people know just enough to be stuck on stupid..


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

These kinds of threads are :BS

There are plenty of fakes on the net. _Some_ members here have fallen victim to retailers who sell fakes. While I do not agree with him, give the guy a break and put it to rest. :c


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I think most of us here are smart enough to know that Cuban cigars went extinct 40 years ago....geesh. Who's this guy talking to?

Dude's clearly fishing, don't give him the satisfaction of anymore responses. Clearly trying to stir the pot and see how many people jump in.

Lock it up boys!!!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> I think most of us here are smart enough to know that Cuban cigars went extinct 40 years ago....geesh. Who's this guy talking to?
> 
> Dude's clearly fishing, don't give him the satisfaction of anymore responses. Clearly trying to stir the pot and see how many people jump in.
> 
> Lock it up boys!!!!!


Excellent idea.
We're done here.


----------

